# bloodline ?s



## jonathanowens2011 (Nov 28, 2010)

is razor edge bloodline a good blood line? i recently bought a razor edge blue pit.. was wondering if i made a good decision


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It's an American Bully bloodline and like anything there are good and bad dogs found in all bloodlines.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The new RE is mostly Bully bloodline and so they are not American Pit Bull Terriers, but American Bullies. Two totally different breeds.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

RE was first an APBT/AmStaff Blodline that now over the years has been taken into a different direction to produce what is now known as the AmBully. As already said there are good and bad in all bloodlines. It really depends on what is behind your dog and the individual dog.
Good luck with your pup. post some pictures.


----------

